# Britain's decline as a world power in Iraq



## parsa92 (Jul 12, 2015)

No account of the history of Britain as a world power can avoid including Iraq as a significant factor in its decline in the last quarter-century, 


https://www.the-newshub.com/uk-politics/iraq-and-the-decline-of-british-power-and-relevance


----------



## Ringel05 (Jul 12, 2015)

Great Britain was no longer a major world power after WWII.


----------



## Bleipriester (Jul 13, 2015)

True. The Brits are stuck on their island now.


----------



## Vikrant (Jul 16, 2015)

They are still a colonial power because they are still in control of Falkland, Diego Garcia and few other territories they acquired by  virtue of might is right.


----------



## irosie91 (Jul 17, 2015)

Vikrant said:


> They are still a colonial power because they are still in control of Falkland, Diego Garcia and few other territories they acquired by  virtue of might is right.



I am truly sorry-----do not be offended VIK-----uhm-----I have several flower pots----IN MY MIGHTY CONTROL------but I do not see myself as a colonial power. -------EMPRESS OF MY KITCHEN---yes-----but COLONIAL POWER?       Of all of the nations upon which Great Britain INTRUDED ITSELF-------well----sorry----but it has
never lost its GRIP on the soul of India.     You guys drink  tea----uhm   CHAI----just because they imposed that idiotic custom on you-----and---well sorry----I have worked with lots of Indians over the past 45 years------YOU ACTUALLY BELIEVE
that your English is better than mine because yours is more like that of those JERKY LIMEY BASTARDS.   .....do not deny it------I know it's true------I know.......
but I live with the miserable situation-------you guys even put milk in your tea------
GOD SAVE THE QUEEN ............(save her from what?.....)


----------



## Vikrant (Jul 19, 2015)

irosie91 said:


> Vikrant said:
> 
> 
> > They are still a colonial power because they are still in control of Falkland, Diego Garcia and few other territories they acquired by  virtue of might is right.
> ...



You are one ignorant girl  

Brits learned to drink tea from Indians. Tea is an Indian stuff including the custom of putting milk in the tea. 

I have never said that my English is better than yours. Actually, to be accurate, my English sucks. 

Regarding all the pots in your control, don't smoke too much  Little bit of it is OK though  

As far as The Queen is concerned, I have no problem with Gods saving her or anyone else they wish to save.


----------



## irosie91 (Jul 19, 2015)

Vikrant said:


> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> > Vikrant said:
> ...



I am not at all ignorant------I have been educated by top notch Indians----even Brahmins-------it was not Indians who foisted TEA on the world------it was the british EAST INDIA TEA COMPANY    dating back to  Elizabeth I----(da virgin)
----they pushed tea on one and all-----including that weird custom of adding milk. 
The tea drinking custom was an advertising thing to bolster british business----
but you do get the  PUNCH making custom as your own------don't tell anyone---
most of us westerners do not know that   PUNCH  is----well---it is indian----punch bowl and all.   ------the brits did  TEA BAGS  too.     --------and those little idiot EGG CUPS     that hold a soft boiled egg UPRIGHT-------like a king sitting on a throne----I hated soft boiled eggs as a kid------my mom had a whole bunch of those damned BRITISH EGG CUPS.     Ok     now for English-----yes-----INDIANS have insisted------to me-----that they speak English far better than do I -----because
they LEARNED IT FROM THE BRITISH-------a story.       when I was young----I would tell the young indian docs with whom I worked to avoid saying  "what time is now....?"     because the place we all were was kinda  "the sticks"-----and people
kinda mocked anything that sounded   "foreign"-------I tried to correct little odd patterns of speech that would elicit mockery--------it never worked -------that's the whole story. -------really----that's it.......   PUNCH is all yours---but east india tea company was ALL BRITISH and virtually FOISTED tea on the world ---with their damned tea cups----and pots and tea bags and----that four o'clock neurosis


----------

